# Re: interesting electric bike design



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: interesting electric bike design*

Ahhh, another person who likes the xtracycle!
Great product I'm sure.

I would love to have on on my bike.
Their website is so well designed, so many times I visited their
website, even after making the purchase. Fantastic folk!

I paid in full for an extracycle with all the trimmings, as in 2x
saddlebags, passenger carry board, etc... Cost me $AU730. 2 months
later, still no product. The last eta I was given was November, but
seeing as I already pain in full, I may get it by September. Anyway I
cancelled the order. So sad to say. :-(

It is bad when great products by newly formed companies find themselves
with a case of great front-end, shithouse backend. Something about a
worldwide shortage since August/September last year because of an
incorrect production run at the Taiwanese manufacturing yards.

I was intending for my xtracycle-equipped bike to be my main vehicle.
But as this won't happen for another 2 or 4 months, I'd decided to go
for a recumbent trike instead, and could only afford it by selling my
ICE car (not for conversion) and apply for an xtracycle refund.

Perhaps in the future, when I have more cash on hand, and can actually
afford to convert my beloved ute to electric, I will look at it again.
Such a sweet looking product! 

Anyway, if you are the type that enjoys taking the bike out for a ride,
check this product out (in a few months when they have stock......) Same
for the electric attachment, different company though. They're not
currently taking orders, changes are a-happening.

About that StokeMonkey electric attachment, I reckon the main thing it
has got going for it, over the hub motors we all see is that its output
is attached to the pedal crank of the bicycle. Meaning that you have
some odd 400W of added power over your entire gear range, as compared to
a fixed ratio with a hub motor.

And yes, I tried purchasing one of those aswell. Well submitted my
interest was the best I could do as they haven't been accepting new
orders for at least 2 months now. I'm not sure about the holdups with
their products.

Two great products, just wish they were a little cheaper and in stock ;-)

Cheers,
James.





> Ian Page-Echols wrote:
> > I found the bike store Clever Chimp recently in my searchings for
> > saddlebags for my bike. They sell, among other things, FreeRadical
> > kits by Xtracycle, which attaches to the back of a normal bike and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: interesting electric bike design*

Well, I guess that makes it in good company with many other electric 
vehicles then. Not shipping, that is. Too bad to hear though.

Ian




> James Drysdale wrote:
> 
> > Ahhh, another person who likes the xtracycle!
> > Great product I'm sure.
> ...


----------

